# Caracal and Binturong



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

This is Lynxy 















and this is Jeffery


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Gorgeous photos :2thumb:


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Beautiful caracal,is it yours.Hope to get these at some time.


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow, great pics 

Where were they taken? A zoo?


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

animalsbeebee said:


> Beautiful caracal,is it yours.Hope to get these at some time.





boabloketony said:


> Wow, great pics
> 
> Where were they taken? A zoo?


 
No they dont belong to me and it wasnt at a zoo. I suppose its more like a private zoo/collection as it isn't open to the public. :2thumb:


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

do they breed caracal and binturong or do they just have singles


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

animalsbeebee said:


> do they breed caracal and binturong or do they just have singles


He is the only Caracal and he just a baby and there are 4 binturong I believe the only of that particular species in the UK maybe even Europe but again they are only youngsters still.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

can you pm me where this place is as there are only 2 species of bintourong (sp) and am sure 99% only one place has both species so want to know if its the same place


----------

